# Found every one of them digging in the last two years. The greatest dump in the world Ebay. You just dig in your pocket instead of the ground. I



## Joelbest (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ebay does have a lot of garbage on thier site but I'm not sure that would constitute being a dump. Largest garage sale in the world comes to mind. Lol! Thanks for the laugh.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## RobinRatliff (Feb 24, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> View attachment 217550


Now that has to be the coolest shrine I've ever seen


----------

